# Vancouver



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've finally found the time to go for a walk downtown and revisit some places that I've shot. Here's some of the results, enjoy.

I've put all the photos in a set for bigger versions.
Downtown Vancouver - a set on Flickr


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice photos  The city has changed so much in the past 20 years...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shots man.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

i think you found probably the cleanest alley in downtown!! but i always loved the way that looks with power lines and pole all symmetrical so close to the buildings reall neat looks old in th new city there are a few alley that carry on down for blocks, i have wanted to go shoot one of those just havent had any time


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Great shots Errol!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, check out my flickr now and then, I'm starting a 3 month project that involves a lot of shots of the city.

That's what I was thinking when I saw it haha! for me the power lines and the poles reminds me of home in the Philippines. Brings a certain feeling of nostalgia, but I also can't get enough of how well it works with the surrounding buildings.



Vancitycam said:


> i think you found probably the cleanest alley in downtown!! but i always loved the way that looks with power lines and pole all symmetrical so close to the buildings reall neat looks old in th new city there are a few alley that carry on down for blocks, i have wanted to go shoot one of those just havent had any time


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Your photos are excellent!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I managed to grab this cool shot a couple months back of BC Place.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

the Standing Rib Roast Stadium!


----------

